# Where to buy cubes in NYC



## ender9994 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi,

I am going into New York City this Friday and was wondering if there are any good places to buy puzzles. Are there any good puzzles shops, or do i have a chance of finding puzzles in Chinatown. I say that because I was able to find good puzzles in Philidelphia's Chinatown. Thanks 

Doug


----------



## Bob (Mar 4, 2009)

Go to FAO Schwarz and race the professional cuber they have


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 4, 2009)

That would be fun..I was already planning on visiting FAO schwartz...so ill see if he's there

-Doug


----------



## lostcuber108 (Mar 4, 2009)

I've heard that at the NYC Toys R Us that there is a large Rubik's and other twisty puzzles section, along with the Brain Teasers and Jigsaw Puzzles.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 4, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> I was able to find good puzzles in Philidelphia's Chinatown.



What kind of puzzles? Just 3x3x3 knockoffs, or anything interesting?


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bryan said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > I was able to find good puzzles in Philidelphia's Chinatown.
> ...



Mostly just 3x3 knockoffs however, I was able to find one store that sold what appeared to be eastsheens. I also ran into a couple pyraminx knockoffs and what appeared to be type C 3x3's, but nothing of extreme interest.

Doug


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 4, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> what appeared to be type C 3x3's, but nothing of extreme interest.



Type C 3x3s are of extreme interest.  *looks hurt*

Anyway, I've heard from a friend that they sell really good megaminxes in chinatown.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Mar 5, 2009)

Bob said:


> Go to FAO Schwarz and race the professional cuber they have



That guy sucks haha, when I went there he just did the same algorithm over and over. I told him how fast I was and he got all defensive for some reason.


----------

